

The Worst Merge Lane Ever, Live - headShrinker
http://worstmergelaneever.com

======
chaosmachine
Your site tells me to upgrade to IE8. I'm using Firefox 3.6.

~~~
ax0n
Same here, and IE8 won't even run on this computer.

------
inklesspen
I have no idea what you're trying to ask.

------
JangoSteve
I'm not really sure what you're asking. It would be cool though to see a
timeline of accidents (or near-misses) for this merge lane. You could let
current viewers add and tag them (and them verify them maybe once a day with
the footage if you're recording it at all).

To make it popular, you could start talking it up and make it popular in your
area with people who also care. Try putting a sign up near the merge lane
saying "You're on camera. Check out this horrible merge lane live online." Or
"Check out this merge lane with tagged accidents online. Don't get tagged." Or
something like that, but probably shorter and sweeter. And of course don't put
it too close to the actual merge lane, these people don't need any extra
distractions from the look of it.

Then maybe with enough local buzz, you could actually get someone to listen
and get them to do something about that intersection. It's specificly scoped,
unglamorous causes like this that people rarely champion. However, those are
often the causes that you can do something about if you just take the time.
For instance, this guy took it upon himself to make a freeway sign more
useful, and after several years, the city adopted it officially
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1047054>.

------
zephjc
No, the worst merge lane is the Treasure Island ramp onto the SF-bound lane of
the Bay Bridge is the worst ever. You have approximately 5 feet to get from a
stop at a stop sign to highway speeds.

------
gduffy
Dude, you need to use a Dropcam :) That video is too choppy! I'll give you one
for free if you let us put it in the public camera list.

~~~
headShrinker
I would have no problem with letting you list the feed.

------
goldham
Nice, it would be neat to see the statistics for the merger lane. I'm not sure
about the IE8 banner though.

